# Duncan is getting out of control-please help!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan has become quite the nipper,but mostly with me.What happened to not biting the hand that feeds you?
He seems to wake up in the am with a burst of energy,but unfortunately I have the kids to get ready for school and can't play with him so he is constantly underfoot,looking for attention by nipping at my ankles,shins,and knees.Well,today he got me good and with a firm NO! he ran away whimpering,bu 5 minutes later he is back for more!!
He will not do this to my hubby,since hubby has already established that he is the alpha male.
I understand that this is playful puppy behavior,but any suggestions as to how to "nip"this in the bud? I think me and/or hubby need to get up a little earlier and take him outside for a little run so he can expend some energy!
Duncan will also do this once the kids are in school and I'm home just to get attention.I have tried replacing me with his chew toys and he wants no part of them.The water bottle doesn't phase him in the least!
Help!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I went thru the same thing with Tripp. So i decided to get up 45 minutes earlier (4:45 a.m grr) just so i have time to play with them before i leave for work. I also try & make them good & tired when i get home from work by taking long walks & just let them run around. A tired dog is a happy dog!!
I devote a lot of my off time just to playing with them & giving attention(guilt for working or just cause they are so darn sweet!). I knew when i was researching about these dogs that they require a LOT of attention, so i was ready for that.
Tripp still gets 'crazy' but i just have to tell him no(esp.when i am trying to put pants on & hes biting them trying to wrestle! ) & get his attention on something else. If they have no stimulation, they will find it somewhere.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dot, there was a topic on this same subject last month. I'll just link to it since it had a variety of suggestions in it: Biting


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

*nipping*



dotndani said:


> Duncan has become quite the nipper,but mostly with me.What happened to not biting the hand that feeds you?
> He seems to wake up in the am with a burst of energy,but unfortunately I have the kids to get ready for school and can't play with him so he is constantly underfoot,looking for attention by nipping at my ankles,shins,and knees.Well,today he got me good and with a firm NO! he ran away whimpering,bu 5 minutes later he is back for more!!
> He will not do this to my hubby,since hubby has already established that he is the alpha male.
> I understand that this is playful puppy behavior,but any suggestions as to how to "nip"this in the bud? I think me and/or hubby need to get up a little earlier and take him outside for a little run so he can expend some energy!
> ...


Can you crate him while you're trying to get the kids ready for school? As your dog gets trained, a good command to teach them is what I call pillow up. In my house that means go get on the dog pillow and stay there until I say you can get up.
My standard poodle chewed my hands to ribbons when she was a puppy and I worried how she would be after she got her adult teeth. The good news is that as soon as her puppy teeth came out and she wasn't in pain anymore, the hand nipping stopped and she has never once chewed anything other than her toys.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Update on Duncan!
He does not like when I grab his snout when he nips,so I think he's finally learning not to nip.Funny how you just have to find the right thing to get them to understand,just like toddlers!!!
Just wanted to let you all know!!
Dot


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad its working!!! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We dont have a nipping problem anymore as it appears that logan has outgrown it, but we do have a problem with him sucking on his sisters jaw and hair under the ear, and the ear. Lexi will walk into the room soaked!! I reprimand him every time I see him do it, but it is usually done when I am not around. Lexi just sits there & lets him do it  He tries to do it with Lily & gets away with it only a few times but. - any ideas??


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> We dont have a nipping problem anymore as it appears that logan has outgrown it, but we do have a problem with him sucking on his sisters jaw and hair under the ear, and the ear. Lexi will walk into the room soaked!! I reprimand him every time I see him do it, but it is usually done when I am not around. Lexi just sits there & lets him do it  He tries to do it with Lily & gets away with it only a few times but. - any ideas??


I've never used bitter apple, so I don't know if it's safe to put on fur. If it is, you might try that on the areas of Lexi's coat that he likes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

jAN, FUNNY THAT you say that because I did try to spray her with the bitter apple. Normally Logan does not like it, but I wondered if it just soaks into the hairs cause it did NOT stop him!! The groomer cut Lilys face real short and he stopped doing it to her, but she said Lexi's hair is different & she needs to leave it a little longer!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> jAN, FUNNY THAT you say that because I did try to spray her with the bitter apple. Normally Logan does not like it, but I wondered if it just soaks into the hairs cause it did NOT stop him!! The groomer cut Lilys face real short and he stopped doing it to her, but she said Lexi's hair is different & she needs to leave it a little longer!


Can you put it on a bandana around her neck which would be close to the ears? I think it stays on cloth. If he's going to drive Lexi nuts, you may want to forget what your groomer says and have her cut like Lily for a while until he stops. I think I'd look for the reason he's acting this way though. One reason could be sexual frustration. Is he neutered?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the scarf idea, I will try it. Yes he has been neutered, back in March. He did this when he first came home for a few weeks, then stopped. And had picked it up again - have no idea why though. Lexi doesnt seem to be bothered by it, only I am!! I just cant figure out what he gets out of it, maybe just a closeness to her? He does not hump (unless of course we are with my friends 3 havs - then it is a dominance thing) so I am not sure about sexual frustration. I am going to try the scarf before I have her hair cut. Thanks for the idea


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I like the scarf idea, I will try it. Yes he has been neutered, back in March. He did this when he first came home for a few weeks, then stopped. And had picked it up again - have no idea why though. Lexi doesnt seem to be bothered by it, only I am!! I just cant figure out what he gets out of it, maybe just a closeness to her? He does not hump (unless of course we are with my friends 3 havs - then it is a dominance thing) so I am not sure about sexual frustration. I am going to try the scarf before I have her hair cut. Thanks for the idea


Good luck. I hope you can get to the bottom of this.


----------

